

Ask HN: Are you a morning person or a night owl? - paulminors

I&#x27;m a morning person, what are you?
======
shredprez
Morning person by choice, though I quickly default to night owl if I let
myself.

I get a decent boost of clarity and creativity late at night, but the tradeoff
is feeling like garbage with a long ramp-up period whenever I have to wake up
the next day. Now I make a point to get to bed between 10 and 11pm so I can be
up by 730 (I have Rheumatoid Arthritis that slaughters my sleep quality, so I
need 8hrs in bed minimum to feel reasonably rested). I rarely get into quite
the same cognitive zone during the day as a do at night, but I feel much
better overall.

